# Temper, temper...



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Amusing anecdote inbound...

I got a phonecall from a mate earlier who had been playing a few games at our local club, anyway here is where it gets amusing. A cocky kid was playing a match with his 'super leet' Dark Elves and was losing badly, so badly in fact that he thumped his fist down on to the table in a fit of rage.

This was when the room went quiet; the kid's face went white and he lifted his hand slowly from the table. Embedded in the underside of his fist were the remains of a unit of Blackguard, spattered liberally with blood.

Five hours later and a rather more shamefaced kid finally left casualty with stitches and a load of broken models to fix.

So, anyway the point of this post, have you ever got in to such a rage you purposely (or otherwise) destroyed your own models?


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yup but not at losing, more of glue not holding it, or beding a part wrong.. just general frustration at the build or paint job.. I'd toss it at the wall, well maybe the toss of a 90mph fast ball LOL... then I'd be upset cause I broke the model more, and parts were missing... etc Doesn't pay for sure!!


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Not me myself but the owner of my former shop did. He was rolling abysmally as usual I never saw him roll anything above very very average. He picked up his path to glory warband and chucked them against the wall shattering them. The shop went quiet except me who was giggling a bit. I get frustrated but never like that. I have kinda tossed models before into a casualty pile when im getting my ass kicked


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I never really get angry when I lose.

Learn from it, or roll better, simply.

However there was this one time when I was gluing the old Bestigors together, and started to dribble I was concentrating that closely. A drop landed on my hand, and the super glue bead dropped on it. I raised my hand without looking, and smeared it across my mouth as I focused on gluing. I tasted something salty, and tried to clear it off the lips, by licking it.

Bad idea. That got me pretty frustrated trying to explain what happened to the woman at casualty, without having a working tongue. As if it wasn't clear...


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Not when losing, but when trying to glue mye Daemon Prince the glue didn't hold th pieces so i trhew it on the floor but then no parts got lose and i got my Daemon Prince asembled shortly after.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Not me, I usually don't get overall pissed when I lose.

But I know some guy at my store lost a few dice, after the threw them out of store and into another store in the mall across the aisle.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

LOL!!!!!!!!!! that made me laugh :laugh::laugh:

When I get that angry I hit the wall, but never hit the table or my own models


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Wrecking models is bad, that brings even more entries to the(allready huge) must paint list 

At my club its the dice that gets punished in all manner of ways instead:laugh:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I remember getting extremely angry with myself once, I'd liberally doused a metal model in super glue because it just wasn't staying stuck together (this was many moons ago), finally I got it all stuck together, put it down carefully, placing my hands on the desk as I sat and waited.

Wasn't until I went to pick up the model to see if it had properly set when I noticed that the super glue I'd been liberally using hadn't just gone on the model but all over the desk as well...thinking 'what's the worst that could happen?' I wrenched my hands in one quick movement.

I didn't have fingerprints for 2 weeks.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

This isnt quite anger, but still

my local store manager (and housemate) is a very exciteable man. Playing LOTR he once lost his voice shouting BOROMIR!!! at the top of his voice. This is not an odd occurance. It is not a coincidence that he owns a khorne minotaur army... (MOOOO!!!)


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

squeek said:


> Amusing anecdote inbound...
> 
> I got a phonecall from a mate earlier who had been playing a few games at our local club, anyway here is where it gets amusing. A cocky kid was playing a match with his 'super leet' Dark Elves and was losing badly, so badly in fact that he thumped his fist down on to the table in a fit of rage.
> 
> ...


What a total tard.

Personally I haven't as I remember it's just a game


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

i get ticked off like everyone else when the dice dont go my way or my opponent levels me with superior tactics. i just try to keep looking at the game like a learning experience and dont let my emotions get the best of me. thats why warhammer and small kids dont mix. they are still far to emotional to play the game with a level head, just have fun and keep focusing on solid tactics and not let their emotions get the best of them when they lose. i dont blame anyone if they do get their temper up due to crappy dice. some people are just more fanatical than others when it comes to winning or losing.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I admit that I get into a mood when I lose (only when I'm not controling it) but not in a rage.
But if anything we had a loudmouth who never shutted up and was a sneaky player (hundreds of speeders in his army example) but was a sore loser too (gave up when his expensaive lord died in turn one).


----------

